# Rear Seats for kids?



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I have two boys of 4 and 5 and am considering a return to the TT after many years away. The question is, will their little legs fit in the back occasionally? We have another car for long journeys etc so it would only be used 4 up on the odd occasion. I know my old Mk1 was very tight in the back, not sure about the mk2.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dizzyman (Mar 1, 2014)

Kids in the back can be accommodated , I have a 4yr old and an 8yr old who regularly sit in the back, granted they don't have loads of legroom and I have to move the drivers seat forward, so as long as your willing to move your seat forward .. Yes you can


----------



## BoabTTs (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a 9 year old son he fits in the back no problem


----------



## Rich martin (Oct 13, 2014)

I found the problem is more headroom than leg room. Should be fine if under 5 foot


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Great. I'll show this the Missus as 'evidence'


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

Might help if you'd post how tall you are.. If you have the seat way back, there's no room for legs, unless you're Lieutenant Dan..


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

4'10'' and under is the recommendation from Audi, I believe.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I have 5 and 8 year olds and the TT is still very viable for a family outing. The children love the car.

The capability of the TT Coupe (but not roadster) in this regard is one of the things that makes it handier to live with than the Cayman for example.

But 2 adults in the back - emergencies only or runs less than 10 minutes at a push!


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

I drive with my 4-year old son in the back on a seat pillow (required by Danish law) and that works very well. Of course I'm short and have the drivers seat pretty far front.
One thing that annoys me, however, is that when you pull the lever to tip the drivers seat forward, it doesn't release the sliding mechanism so the seat would slide forward to give more room for entering :x


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

jokskilove said:


> Might help if you'd post how tall you are.. If you have the seat way back, there's no room for legs, unless you're Lieutenant Dan..


About6'2". So the seat would be most of the way back.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks again for the replies......the game is ON it seems!

More info here...

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=976041


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I only have my granddaughter in the back occasionally but its not the room that's a problem, its like Poder has said - you have to reach under the front seat, to the far corner, to pull the lever to slide the seat forward. After installing your child you then have to reach in again to slide it backwards so that you can get into the front seat. And finally reach for the slider lever again to get your seat back to it original position. :? 
After a while this becomes really annoying.
If you have a baby in a rear facing child seat or children who can strap themselves in then consider using the hatch as a more convenient means of access to the rear seats.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Pretty sure the seats are electric on this TT (I could be wrong having only had 5 minutes sat in it so far) which might make life easier. 99% of the time there will only be me in it, so should be fine.


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

I have child seat in the back for my 20 monts old son. His legs dont tuch the front seat.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

